# Search and Rescue in Early Vietnam



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2010)

Found this amazing website. Seems well researched with great photos and histories. Fantastic!

http://www.talkingproud.us/Military020105A.html


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2010)

Very interesting site NJ! Thanks for the link.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 1, 2010)

Cool site. 


Wheels


----------

